# HTC One (M8)



## Barking_Mad (Mar 26, 2014)

Can't usually get anywhere near excited about how phones look, but this turned my head. I love the way it gives an dot matrix display through the front of the case so you can still see the time and weather. Also the camera allows you to refocus your shot after you've taken it. Brief Guardian video review here


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm due an upgrade fairly soon


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

With MicroSD card slot too!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2014)

It's a lovely looking thing. Are they doing a pure Android version?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2014)

That is a nice looking phone, but if it's anything like my One SV it will start to go wrong within months.  It was the same story with the Desire I had before.  HTC phones are best avoided, IME.


----------



## dervish (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm completely torn between this and the Z2.


----------



## mack (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautifully crafted phone but still issues with the camera capability apparently - which was one of the concerns with last years model - surprised they spent so much effort improving the other quibbles people had but not the camera.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 26, 2014)

That brushed silvery metal look is hideous to my eyes.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm liking this dot view case.


----------



## Chz (Mar 27, 2014)

editor said:


> With MicroSD card slot too!


I wonder if the manufacturers can finally convince Google that they're *wrong* on the SD card thing? I don't need one, but it's obvious that rather a lot of people do.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2014)

That is very neat indeed - especially the voice commands.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2014)

It does look rather lovely.


----------



## maomao (Mar 27, 2014)

How much is it? I'm fucked off with my Blackberry.


----------



## maomao (Mar 27, 2014)

maomao said:


> How much is it? I'm fucked off with my Blackberry.


550 knicker. Looks like I'm stuck with the crapberry.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2014)

maomao said:


> 550 knicker. Looks like I'm stuck with the crapberry.


You could for the Moto G. That's a ruddy baragin.


----------



## madamv (Mar 27, 2014)

Any news on when its going to be available for my orange upgrade that I am due next week?


----------



## madamv (Mar 29, 2014)

Ive been investigating....  EE seem to get lots of bad reviews.  I wonder if I can stay on Orange?  I haven't found anything on net...  There is an Orange shop near where I work, I think I will pop in there Monday and see what they can offer me.  Theres a free flight in Europe when upgrading.  FFS I don't want a free flight, I want a cheaper contract!


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> That is a nice looking phone, but if it's anything like my One SV it will start to go wrong within months.  It was the same story with the Desire I had before.  HTC phones are best avoided, IME.



I had, and now my son has it, an HTC desire for over 3 years and it was very reliable, still is. I got the HTC One for Christmas, hoping to have a similar experience!!!


----------



## madamv (Mar 29, 2014)

My HTC one X is now 2 yrs old and same as the day I first got it.  Hoping to get some quids on eBay for it once I've upgraded.  I've always kept a cover on it and screen protector so its mint.  I sold my desire for 130 and that was mint too.


----------



## Chz (Mar 30, 2014)

madamv said:


> Ive been investigating....  EE seem to get lots of bad reviews.  I wonder if I can stay on Orange?  I haven't found anything on net...  There is an Orange shop near where I work, I think I will pop in there Monday and see what they can offer me.  Theres a free flight in Europe when upgrading.  FFS I don't want a free flight, I want a cheaper contract!


It's the same thing. They just use Orange and T-Mob as ways of selling different deals at the moment. The network is is identical.


----------



## madamv (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah..  so many reviews are negative though and I've only ever had good service from Orange... Maybe they are going downhill...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 30, 2014)

It's a brilliant phone - but I switched to an iphone being fickle. Still have to flog my old one on ebay. Any tips?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 30, 2014)

The Mrs has finally switched from an iPhone to this. Very nice it is too. Makes my Note II look very ugly and very slow. Early upgrade is tempting but I shall resist.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 30, 2014)

Where can you just buy one outright? And how much?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

If only they'd stuck a higher res camera in, I may have been interested.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 3, 2014)

editor said:


> If only they'd stuck a higher res camera in, I may have been interested.



It's not exactly poor and unless you're printing them out on large paper i doubt you're going to notice much if any difference.


----------



## dervish (Apr 3, 2014)

Because of the camera I'm leaning towards the Z2, the dual camera thing is starting to feel more like a gimmick than a genuinely useful innovation. I think more pixels and better software will give better pics.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2014)

The camera on the G2 is better, but the HTC M8 is fine.


----------



## madamv (Oct 17, 2014)

Just in case anyone else has one, I've had a text problem since the update.  They seem to be sticking and not sending 

Switching to aeroplane mode for a couple mins then going back fixes it.   

Apparently HTC and EE are working on it.   They knocked a tenner off my bill by way of apology


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 19, 2014)

My Mrs had the same problem. Taking the sim card out and reinserting sorted it.


----------



## madamv (Oct 19, 2014)

Each time? Or forever?


----------

